# 30 second skip is too slow



## Bruce Dawson (Jan 7, 2016)

On my old (circa 2005?) Tivo when I pressed the 30 second skip button it would jump ahead instantly. On my Tivo Bolt it takes a couple of seconds. This is annoying when skipping five or six commercials. Is there a way to configure the Tivo Bolt so that it skips instantly, or at least much faster?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, there is a backdoor code to change it from 30-second scan to 30-second skip.

While watching a recording, enter "select-play-select-3-0-select".

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535637


----------



## Bruce Dawson (Jan 7, 2016)

tarheelblue32 said:


> While watching a recording, enter "select-play-select-3-0-select".


Sweet! I thought there might be something like that. Works like a charm.

Now we just need the Plex app updated to support 4K and my Tivo Bolt will be perfect...


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for posting this! I was wondering the same thing, when I noticed that the 30-second skip was more of a scan.


----------

